# hello from mo



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone that is as excited about picking up a bow as I am just wish I would have known about this sight earlier probably could have save alot of trial and error mistakes anyway Hello!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* still searchin. Have fun here.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## nele22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Where in Missouri?


----------



## bowhunter685 (Aug 22, 2004)

*welcome*

hello


----------



## mikeqtaylor53 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello from SE AL. Hope you enjoy the site.:wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Hello*

From Springfield Mo.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:Welcome to AT:wav:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Welcome*:darkbeer:

Quite a few archers from the "show Me" on here. 

I am not from Missouri but lived ther for 5 years and will make it my home starting this summer after i retire from the Army.........Great place. 
I have family in Ava, marshfield, Nixa, and St. Roberts.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*You come to the right place !*

:mg: To the land of knowledge !:wink:


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

nele22 said:


> Where in Missouri?


I live in Kearney Mo ne missouri also home of the 4a 2009 state champion Bulldogs.How about yourself?


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome from St. Louis.


----------

